

Google Refines Presentation Of Search Results - breck
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=216200575&subSection=Business+Intelligence

======
breck
> "We witnessed a significant increase in people who get to a page and stay on
> the page,"

I thought that quote is very interesting. If people visit your page and then
hit the back button to visit another result, you'll probably get penalized.
Pay attention to that metric and try to do a better job at providing what
people want for that particular query.

